#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Σύλλογοι - Παρατάξεις ΤΕΕ & ΕΕΤΕΜ >  > > >  >  >  Επιθυμίες μελών του ΤΕΕ/ΤΚΜ

## Xάρης

Στο θέμα αυτό θα επιθυμούσα να καταγραφούν οι *προσδοκίες* των μελών του ΤΕΕ από τον πρόεδρο και τη Διοικούσα Επιτροπή του ΤΕΕ/Τμήμα Κεντρικής Μακεδονίας.

Τι θα επιθυμούσατε να πράξουν το ΤΕΕ/ΤΚΜ και ο νέος πρόεδρος του;
Ποια τα προβλήματα της καθημερινότητας και όχι μόνο στα οποία θα μπορούσαν να επέμβουν και να προσφέρουν λύσεις;
Ποιες είναι οι δικές σας προτάσεις;

Να είστε βέβαιοι ότι θα τις διαβάσουν όχι μόνο οι επικεφαλής της ΕλΕΜ, αλλά θα προωθηθούν και στον νέο πρόεδρο του ΤΕΕ/ΤΚΜ και σε όλους τους συναδέλφους μέλη της επόμενης Διοικούσας Επιτροπής.

----------

